# X-Series Portage??



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know any results today from the tourney? We were there fun fishing but left before the weigh in, what a great day to be out on the boat! Thanks!  WB


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I didn't fish, but I watched the weigh-in. I took a high 14 bag to win and then had a 6.02 kicker. There were a few 13 pound bags and I think just under 8 pounds got a check.


----------

